

James Dyson's newest creation: the Dyson Air Multiplier (without Fan Blades) - cwan
http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/air-water-quality/dyson-air-multiplier-a-bladeless-fan-098362

======
noonespecial
Dyson does it again. Its a plain old coanda air mover like we've had in the
paint shop for 20 years. Dress it up, go on and on about super-duper patented
technology and resell a freakin' _fan_ for $300. He's definitely brilliant
(for some value thereof).

Edit: Here's one. They look like this:

<http://www.thermofluids.co.uk/mover.php>

~~~
stcredzero
I wonder if you can get a CPU cooler out of this? An extremely sexy, very high
priced one, of course.

~~~
noonespecial
There's nothing at all fancy about an air mover like this. You can make one on
a lathe in about 20 minutes with a few bits of roundstock scrap. You do still
need an air source to use it. In this dyson thing, there's just a hidden
blower in the base. In a computer, it would allow you to use a much larger,
separate source to cool your cpu, which could be useful. It would rock even
more to use a vortex cooler...

Edit: Doh! Cited above while I was typing! Great minds and all that yap...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_tube>

~~~
grandalf
wow if it actually has a blower in it then it's pretty much pure gimmick!
Thanks for outing this!

edit: I should qualify my skepticism by saying that the vacuum cleaners are
amazing and if I had carpets I'd own one.

~~~
mhb
What's amazing about them? Consumer Reports never rates them that highly.

~~~
electromagnetic
Actually Dyson usually rates far higher in consumer tests than bagged vacuums,
and it usually rates slightly higher than most bag-less vacuums.

Vacuum ratings are generally low to begin with, yet still get purchased. All
portable vacuum cleaners fall flat on their face in terms of convenience
compared with central vac, however not many people are stupid enough to pay
thousands of dollars for a slight improvement in convenience.

~~~
fortybillion
Having had both central vac and a Dyson luggable, I vastly prefer the Dyson.
Carrying around the 30 feet of tubing for the central vac was hardly
convenient at all.

------
nobody_nowhere
Wow.

Anything that brings my dirty, chaotic, and often-frustrating existence closer
to the orderly, bright, and shiny world of the Jetsons: +1

Can he fix my fucking Roomba next? It rolled through a stray cat turd again.

~~~
jrockway
Sorry, not even Jetsons technology can solve cat-related problems.

~~~
stcredzero
Actually, right in the opening of The Jetsons, aren't there a few hitherto-
unknown pet-related problems?

~~~
dasil003
Zappa?

------
mhb
The Dyson Airblade hand dryer is the thing I really like
(<http://www.dysonairblade.com/homepage.asp>). I used it in an airport and it
worked great.

~~~
electromagnetic
Agreed, one of the malls near me has it . . . however they then go and have a
push door on the men's lavatory, which is just asinine.

It works amazingly well though, especially compared to a traditional hand
dryer, in that you can actually feel it _push_ the water off your hands.

------
adamhowell
As I sit here, looking at the dirty fan blades inside the cheap plastic fan we
have next to our bed, I realize this man has the resources and business genius
to see opportunity where I only see annoyance.

~~~
noonespecial
Keep in mind that this device still has a fan in it. He just calls it an
"impeller" and hides it in the base. Its still a blower with blades. The fancy
wing shape circle is just a duct to direct the blower's air stream out the
top.

~~~
veemjeem
he should just replace the hidden fan with a smaller version of the air
amplifier... and then have another smaller air amplifier for the blower in the
blower, eventually he could minimize it into an ultra tiny electrostatic air
mover.

~~~
noonespecial
Yeah, I didn't quite grasp how turning a small volume of fast moving air into
a larger volume of slow moving air maps to the concept of "amplification"
either.

------
tvon
A better introduction to the device:

[http://gizmodo.com/5379890/dyson-air-multiplier-review-
makin...](http://gizmodo.com/5379890/dyson-air-multiplier-review-
making-a-300-fan-takes-cojones)

------
Tichy
"Supposedly this new design not only eliminates the need for fan blades"

No idea what a "mixed flow impeller" is, but on the picture it very much looks
like it's just a fan in the base of the device.

But hey, it's the same technology used in jets. Effectively, you can put your
own jet in your house for less than 2000$.

~~~
electromagnetic
Just spray propane into the air intake in the base and light up the air outlet
in the fan apparatus . . . I'm _sure_ it would be safe.

------
dtf
It seems kind of odd for a UK company to launch a table fan at the start of
our winter. Summer's been so hot here too - I'm sure they'd have made a
killing if they'd got this in the shops 6 months ago. Alas, this is the kind
of novelty product that, by the time it gets next summer, everyone will have
realized is a bit crap and overpriced.

~~~
hussong
Adding a heater would be an interesting mod.

~~~
electromagnetic
Just put propane into the air intake and light the exhaust, instant
afterburner . . . possibly instant death too if you sit on the wrong side of
it, or if you set your propane tank on fire.

------
cd34
The headline should read: Dyson kills Darth Vader.

